# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  2 quart pot for campfire cooking?

## chalaph

I'm looking for a lightweight 2 quart pot for campfire cooking. Anyone have any recommendations? The lighter and more durable, the better.

----------


## Rick

Here's a similar thread on name brands.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=quart+cooking

----------


## DSJohnson

I have one of these.  I have used it quite a bit.  Fairly satisfied with it.

http://www.amazon.com/Open-Country-N.../dp/B0018MIZG0

----------


## natertot

How many you cooking for? Light weight usually indicates back packing which is usually 1-2 people which a one quart is sufficient, imho.

----------


## TXyakr

The link that Rick posted is a good start but, you did not include many requirements, like budget. I would consider titanium but 2 quarts is a huge pot if light weight is really an issue. Does lid need to also serve as fry pan? Do you need to suspend it above fire with handle do you want detachable handle to hold on side. Anti-stick coating? Nesting of other smaller pots inside it or bigger ones outside for car camping when weight is not as big an issue? Will it ever be used as a dutch oven with coals on top?

I have about 30 cook pots I use for camping (lost count) I take different ones depending on the type of trip. In the 2 quart range either an REI brand aluminum one or cast iron Dutch oven or a bass bottom stainless steel one I got from thrift store not sure of brand. 2 quarts like I said is huge so weight is not a issue, I do not consider that backpacking gear.

Funny thing about some reviews I read for light weight aluminum 2-4 quart pots people complained they were not very strong. Well no kidding they are super thin to be light weight not strong to take a beating. OMG people catch on already... ha ha ha

----------


## pete lynch

Never heard of these pots before I did a Google search but they have them:
http://www.opencountrycampware.com/p...s-and-Kettles/
As far as packing one, you can wear it on your head when not being used for it intended purpose.

----------


## jdbushcraft

I think I'd avoid non stick.  Campfires tend to be hotter than stoves and Teflon is not good with high heat.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk

----------


## TXyakr

> I think I'd avoid non stick.  Campfires tend to be hotter than stoves and Teflon is not good with high heat.


There are many alternatives to Teflon and the other brand names of that outdated technology.

Many types of ceramic and some alloys made with mica and titanium in them that work very well have an inductive/iron base (works with induction stove tops) that can be left dry on a burner and will not easily melt thru like aluminum (which I have done, oops). It all depends on your budget and how light you need your pot to be. Thin aluminum will eventually melt thru if you use it to cook with over or beside a campfire, best to use that on a camp stove and use cast iron or stainless steel if you cook on wood. I have made many mistakes and learned the hard way... I think I still have a pot that melted all the way through, can post a photo for you if you want, was a very expensive pot, wife not happy about it....

Cast Iron can also be used as a shelter warmer with candles, oil lamp or coals in it, best to be four season canvas tent (no floor) or tarp NOT 3 season nylon/polyester tent all zipped up or you could die a terrible death!

Seasoned Cast Iron with wax paper is relatively non-stick. But NOT light.

----------


## 1stimestar

I love my granite ware.  And yes, a welding glove works so much better then a pot holder, especially since I cook most stuff on the open fire.  I used my burner for what ever that was for what ever reason I don't remember lol.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 1stimestar

> There are many alternatives to Teflon and the other brand names of that outdated technology.
> 
> Many types of ceramic and some alloys made with mica and titanium in them that work very well have an inductive/iron base (works with induction stove tops) that can be left dry on a burner and will not easily melt thru like aluminum (which I have done, oops). It all depends on your budget and how light you need your pot to be. Thin aluminum will eventually melt thru if you use it to cook with over or beside a campfire, best to use that on a camp stove and use cast iron or stainless steel if you cook on wood. I have made many mistakes and learned the hard way... I think I still have a pot that melted all the way through, can post a photo for you if you want, was a very expensive pot, wife not happy about it....
> 
> Cast Iron can also be used as a shelter warmer with candles, oil lamp or coals in it, best to be four season canvas tent (no floor) or tarp NOT 3 season nylon/polyester tent all zipped up or you could die a terrible death!
> 
> Seasoned Cast Iron with wax paper if relatively non-stick. But NOT light.


I got to bring my favorite cast iron skillet on my canoe trip.  Made me think I'm going to turn more to canoeing and less to backpacking.

----------


## TXyakr

Typically for cooking I use up to 1 quart for 1-2 people and 2 quarts for 4 people unless I need to boil all my water to purify it. But unless you are doing some History Channel "Alone" show with unusual "rules" there are more efficient methods to purify water in the wilderness of North America and Europe. In some other parts of the world it my be best to still boil it, depends. Even if I am cooking something fairly large like a big fish or game I just cut it up smaller, it cooks faster and less chance some pathogen does not get killed and requires less fuel, wastes less time. I go on primitive camping trips where we do pot-luck dinners but these are typically canoe trips not backpacking so a large pot is not a big problem unless I take a tiny kayak, then they give me grief about it. Put a fish on a stick or something.

I bought a ceramic "green fry pan" at a thrift store for $2 it works OK but much more delicate than cast iron, good for when the white bass (aka sand bass) spawn late Feb/early March we paddle down the river and feast for a few days. I usually fall asleep on my chair by the fire so stuffed I cannot get up. Then if it starts to rain I may move to my hammock or perhaps before dawn... hope a raccoon or bear does not lick my lips.

----------


## hunter63

> I got to bring my favorite cast iron skillet on my canoe trip.  Made me think I'm going to turn more to canoeing and less to backpacking.


Bingo.....Agree....and you can bring more beer as well......Just saying.

----------


## gustafsj

I have a 3-quart Texsport Cook Combo from Sportsman Guide.  Little bigger, but for lightweight stainless steel, it is very reasonably priced.  I just bought one and only used it once, so can't speak for long term durability.  Seems like it should be pretty good.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Hey folks he hasn't been here in 19 days... Now its an exercise in futility.

----------


## Grizzlyette Adams

He might be AWOL, but I (and others reading this) learned something! Thanks to all y'all. (hattip)

----------


## hunter63

The original post and poster sometimes gets lost in the mix....but still sorta fun dealing with subjects that haven't been discussed for a while......
Lot of trolls and drive-by's...but if the discussion and the membership can benefit from it....have at it.

----------


## natertot

> The original post and poster sometimes gets lost in the mix....but still sorta fun dealing with subjects that haven't been discussed for a while......
> Lot of trolls and drive-by's...but if the discussion and the membership can benefit from it....have at it.


Very true. At least it wasn't a favorite knife or someone trying to sneak in sales. Perhaps we can all have a conversation on "woods kitchen".

I typically use a canteen and canteen cup for small basic drinking and cooking when I backpack. If a buddy or two is with me, then a 1qt granite ware pot with lid tags along. I also have a milsurp pan and plate I believe is made of aluminum that lock together for storage. Inside I keep a set of milsurp utensils that lock together and they are made of stainless. Also inside is a baggie that contains packets of salt, pepper, sugar, cayenne pepper, and single serve coffee bags. I also have some of those little syrup bottles from Cracker Barrel, one filled with hot sauce and one with veggie or canola oil.

----------

